# My Boyfriend is a Stranger



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

Hey everyone.

Long story short-I've been with my boyfriend for over seven months now. Every single day for most of the day. We eat together, we watch things together, we go shopping together just whatever.

But I still can't recognize him. I mean, I do recognize him. But it's like he's not mine&#8230; or something. Like some guy has just walked off the street and suddenly I know him well and care for him. But he's still so new and strange. And sometimes I look at him and think "wow. I have a boyfriend?!" or "wow, this guy is nice" or "wow, I know someone with this name. How cool" or "wow, that guy wears glasses! never noticed that". I just don't recognize him like I should, and that hurts :/

I thought this might have passed by now. What's up with this?!


----------



## snow storm (Aug 10, 2010)

I have the same thing with my parents...suddenly I feel like I walked into some strangers house.

Are you able to truly deeply connect with him from the most honest place in yourself?


----------



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

I do think we connect together. Sometimes there's something deep there, and I feel most connected to the world when I'm with him.

But I don't know if I could fully connect with him. There's this barrier stopping me at times, and often it's very difficult, especially when he seems like a stranger or someone I just met. I mean&#8230; how can I connect with him then?


----------



## snow storm (Aug 10, 2010)

I know the feeling...I really do. 
Maybe you can gradually let your emotions guide you and you can surrender more and more to the deep connection between the two of you. I guess also it has to do with trust. Maybe it its an old pattern you have with you from your family it takes time to get over.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

i knooooow this! its so terrible! and i feel ashamed of it. i feel like i am doing something wrong. but i think its because we are psychically in a state of emergency. we cant rely on anything, we doubt anything, and so we also cant trust anybody. this is why we dont want people to be close to us. we try to keep them away. its a defense mechanism. what helps, is just quietness.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

This happened to me with objects and people...it went away eventually.


----------

